# Trinitarian Bible Society - Bibles



## JM (Feb 20, 2009)

What is the quality like?


----------



## SolaGratia (Feb 20, 2009)

I think some of their bibles are made by cambridge press. I had one bible (KJV gen. leather slimline pitt minion) from them and it was just like a cambridge bible. The binding and leather was the same the only difference was that it had TBS instead of cambridge in the spine.

Here is also a good place to buy:http://www.heritagebooks.org/bookst...=drc3a5bj1shp3cvc5on4rema96&cPath=222_310_436


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Feb 20, 2009)

TBS Bibles are published by Cambridge for them. One may also obtain from them a Bible (also high quality Cambridge Press) with the Psalms of David in Metre (1650 Scottish metrical Psalter) in the back.


----------



## JM (Feb 20, 2009)

I was looking/interested in the metrical Psalter.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Feb 20, 2009)

JM said:


> I was looking interested in the metrical Psalter.



I like having my inspired "hymn"-book in my Bible.


----------



## Thomas2007 (Feb 20, 2009)

JM said:


> What is the quality like?



It's great - all my children have TBS bibles, they are the same as Cambridge Press bibles just "privately labeled" for sale through TBS.

One thing I like about them, though, is they don't have the "King James Version" on their spines, it's just Holy Bible on the front cover. The Pitt Minion's are what my girls have and they are thin and really nice Bible's. I got another for one of my son's that had the Metrical Psalms - I don't remember which Bible it was, it was shorter and thicker than the Pitt Minion and it didn't hold up very well at all. About 5 inches high, where the Pitt is about 7 or so. Within a year it separated from its spine, I was not happy about that, so I won't be getting anymore in that particular style. That might be the only one with the Metrical Psalms, I'm not sure, but I was not happy with how it held up at all. Just FYI.

I have a Cambridge Press Bible, and the next one I get I'm going to try the Allens Bible that has been mentioned several times on the PB.


Thomas


----------



## larryjf (Feb 20, 2009)

Allan's Bibles are the best that i have found.
The leather, binding, and all the rest is unsurpassed.

However, TBS does have more variation and can therefore be more practical...depending on your purpose.


----------



## SolaGratia (Feb 20, 2009)

BTW, Allan's sells TBS Bibles.


----------



## larryjf (Feb 20, 2009)

The Allan's Bible that i have is beautiful, although i can't see it on their website anymore.

It's zippered, perfect size for both portability and readability, has cross-references, concordance.


----------



## Thomas2007 (Feb 20, 2009)

larryjf said:


> The Allan's Bible that i have is beautiful, although i can't see it on their website anymore.
> 
> It's zippered, perfect size for both portability and readability, has cross-references, concordance.




My problem is there website stinks, they don't have good pictures and they don't explain what the options mean. It's very difficult for me to even figure out what I want.


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 20, 2009)

There are some old threads about the TBS Bibles. Andrew Myers has one and likes it from what I recall. 

I still hope to get one eventually because I want a decent quality KJV with larger print than the one I have now but don't want to necessarily pay the hefty price for a Cambridge at this point.


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 20, 2009)

Here is a file that goes into all of the options and features of the Classic Reference Bible. I think it should still be up to date unless they have released some newer editions. The ones with the PS have the psalter.


----------



## etexas (Mar 30, 2009)

Thomas2007 said:


> larryjf said:
> 
> 
> > The Allan's Bible that i have is beautiful, although i can't see it on their website anymore.
> ...


Thomas. The Allan Site has improved vastly from the time I purchased from them about 5,6? years ago they are now including more pictures and better descriptions, in the past they had good catalogues , but they were really word of mouth. Grace and Peace.


----------



## JM (Mar 31, 2009)

I recently emailed TBS in Canada and was told the TBS site would have a new format in the near future.


----------



## JM (Apr 1, 2009)

I ordered this one yesterday, thanks folks.



> Classic Concord with M/Psalms - Calfskin
> 
> NEW - Quality sewn centre Reference Authorised (King James) Version with two marker ribbons, gilt page edging and presentation box. Availble in Black only.
> 
> ...


----------



## JM (Apr 14, 2009)

GOT IT!

This is a wonderful hand sized Bible. TBS Bibles are printed by Cambridge so the quality is there, the leather is thick, the pages are smooth, the font is easy on the eyes and the Psalter is in the back. 













(The pink Bible belongs to my daughter...honest...)


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 14, 2009)

I've been thinking of ordering that same Bible. I'm glad to see that you like it. I may make the call tomorrow.


----------



## JM (Apr 16, 2009)




----------

